# Which controler for a 1500W/60V Li-Ion e-scooter?



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

The controller of my 1500W/60V lithium scooter is breaking apart: every time I pass over a hole in the street, controller "unplugs" the battery!
Which could be the cause?

And which controller do you suggest as a replacement?
A Kelly 720501 or a Curtis dont-know-which?


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Something loose putting stress on the leads when it moves? Any pictures?


----------

